#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Ανεμογεννήτριες κάθετου άξονα

## seismic

Ενδιαφέρομαι να κατασκευάσω μόνος μου μία ανεμογεννήτρια κάθετου άξονα, η οποία να μπορεί να λειτουργεί μία ηλεκτρομηχανή χωρίς να πάθει ζημιά.
Δεν με πειράζουν οι στροφές της  ηλεκτρομηχανής αν άλλοτε είναι πολλές η λίγες.
Χρειάζονται μπαταρίες, ή μπορεί να συνδεθεί με την γεννήτρια απευθείας?
Τι πρέπει να ξέρω και να προσέξω για να λειτουργεί?
Θέλω την βοήθειά σας.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## seismic

Αυτό είναι πολύ τρελό. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=VFnMh8AOjPc
Μήπως ξέρει κανείς να μου πει πως η φλόγα του κεριού μετατρέπεται σε ρεύμα?
Η πλακέτα η κεντρική που φέρει τα καλώδια είναι μαγνήτης?

----------


## Xάρης

Ο τίτλος του βίντεο είναι παραπλανητικός. Η ενέργεια δεν είναι δωρεάν. Δεν καταστρατηγείται κανένας νόμος της φυσικής.
Η θερμότητα (μορφή ενέργειας) που παράγεται από την καύση του κεριού, μετατρέπεται μέσω μιας απλής διάταξης σε ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα.
Εδώ όμως δεν έχουμε κινούμενα μέρη.

----------

seismic

----------


## seismic

Αυτό που βλέπουμε είναι ένα στοιχείο peltier, μια πλάκα αποτελούμενη απο δύο διαφορετικούς αγωγούς τύπου P και N, βασιζόμενη στην αρχή
του θερμοηλεκτρικού φαινομένου, την απ' ευθείας δηλαδή μετατροπή της θερμότητας σε ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα και αντίστροφα.
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το φαινόμενο εδώ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermoelectric_effect
και για το στοιχείο Peltier εδώ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermoelectric_cooling

Τι είναι ο μονοπολικός μαγνήτης?
Μπορούμε να τον βρούμε στο εμπόριο?
Άλλο ένα τρελό βίντεο για ελεύθερη ενέργεια.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xR6Qa...eature=related
Αρχίζω να αναρωτιέμαι αν αυτό που σταματά τις εφευρέσεις είναι το ίδιο το σύστημα?

----------

